# What's the best oil beside original BMW for an 740IL 1998?



## Jose Albino (Aug 13, 2006)

I like to do the oil change on my vehicles, I got a 1998 740IL with 113.564 miles and I saw on the forum how to reset the oil change light, so I was wodering what's best oil to use on my vehicle.


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

BMW oil is Castrol (Synthetic) - use it or Mobil 1.


----------



## Jose Albino (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks a million, that's what I tought, that's why I always look for second opinions when it come to maintance on BMRs since I'm a new to the BMW family.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Any of the high quality synthetic oils will treat your engine fine. I try to stick with Castrol because it's easy to find at a reasonable price. While on the topic the newer Mann filters are intended to hold up better over long oil change intervals. They are coded 4X compared to the earlier 3X part number.


----------



## Jonah (Oct 20, 2006)

i get my BMW (Castrol) oil for 4.89 qt at the dealer, cheaper then i can find castrol elsewhere. 
if you want to spend some $$$ Amsoil is real good but at something like $8 a qt. too expensive for me, as I change Oil and filter every 5k


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Lubro Molly Voll-Synthese. We get them cheaper than CASTROL and MOBIL one here in San Diego.


----------



## Jose Albino (Aug 13, 2006)

*HID upgrade and Sattelite radio question*

I want to start searching for HID kit and I want to know what to looking for, specification the whole nine yard in order to take the right choice also I'm interesting to add a Pioneer Xm radio that I saw in one of the threads but I got a question if I do that intergration I loose the CD changer?. I would appreciated all the help I can get.


----------

